# Are drugs and alcohol a fetish? :V



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

I couldn't get this out of my head, because it seems like a lot of furries enjoying drawing pictures of their fursonas getting wasted and shit. Please explain, furries.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 30, 2010)

Its whats cool in america. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2010)

Only in Amurrica. 

Nah, I think it has more to do with the fact that a lot of furries are adults and such.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 30, 2010)

My mate has a real stoner boner, if you know what I mean.

And alcohol... hey, how else are you gonna get a vixen and a catgirl together in the sack?


----------



## Don (Jul 30, 2010)

They add 'teh hardcorez!' to a fursona picture. Frankly I think it just looks stupid if it's overdone


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm... the drugs themselves a fetish... probably not. But the way they act to the drug that turns into something sexual then maybe.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Only in Amurrica.
> 
> Nah, I think it has more to do with the fact that a lot of furries are adults and such.


 I'm an adult and all that ever happened to me is that I have a creepy fondness for cartoon animals.


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm an adult and all that ever happened to me is that I have a creepy fondness for cartoon animals.


 True enough, but I would imagine that someone who likes to drink/do drugs, they'd give that to their fursona too. 

That's just what I think though.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 30, 2010)

How fuck can people get turned on by bottles and pills!


----------



## Enwon (Jul 30, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> They add 'teh hardcorez!' to a fursona picture. Frankly I think it just looks stupid if it's overdone


 
I honestly find it annoying, and drawing fursonas on drugs, or with piercings, or other "hardcore" stuff actually looks a bit juvenile to me.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 30, 2010)

When done right, like to explain something about the fursona, it is fine, but otherwise, not so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Only in Amurrica.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNhkxJn_Fzk

It's cool...
*puts on sunglasses*
*AMERICA!*


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a fetish for smoking and hard drugs yep. 
Can't explain it I just do. 
Atm I don't do either, but only because I currently can't afford to pick up an addiction, and the airforce would kick me out if they found drugs in my system, hurrr.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2010)

Harley should be answering this :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

Dan. said:


> How fuck can people get turned on by bottles and pills!


 How the fuck can people be turned on by anthropomorphic animals? :V


----------



## Tao (Jul 30, 2010)

Harley Weasel says yes


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think people are sexually attracted to drugs but some people like having sex while fucked up.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't think people are sexually attracted to drugs but some people like having sex while fucked up.


 ^ this, and a lot of drugs / alcohol tend to take away boundaries, making you more "loose"


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 30, 2010)

Depends on the situation.

Otherwise it's coolkid equipment.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I couldn't get this out of my head, because it seems like a lot of furries enjoying drawing pictures of their fursonas getting wasted and shit. Please explain, furries.



You better be trollin' with this question, because this is one of the dumbest questions I have heard in a long time. Alcohol and drugs are not a fetish. I mean that is like saying furries who draw their fursona sitting beside a sweet car is a fetish.



Kellie Gator said:


> How the fuck can people be turned on by anthropomorphic animals? :V



The very same reason people get turned on by anything. Why are people turned on by S n M?, BDSM? etc etc.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 30, 2010)

In all honesty, anything can be a fetish.
People are sexually attracted to different things, even if it makes no sense at all :I


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 30, 2010)

they think theyre all cool because its drinking and getting high :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> In all honesty, anything can be a fetish.
> People are sexually attracted to different things, even if it makes no sense at all :I



This maybe so, but just because someone draws their fursona drunk/high does not mean it is a fetish.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You better be trollin' with this question, because this is one of the dumbest questions I have heard in a long time. Alcohol and drugs are not a fetish. I mean that is like saying furries who draw their fursona sitting beside a sweet car is a fetish.
> 
> 
> 
> The very same reason people get turned on by anything. Why are people turned on by S n M?, BDSM? etc etc.


Wait, first you tell me "RAWR YOU ARE ST00PID DRUGS AND ALCOHOL ARE NOT A FETISH", then you tell me "PEOPLE CAN GET TURNED ON BY ANYTHING". Make up your mind, bro.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wait, first you tell me "RAWR YOU ARE ST00PID DRUGS AND ALCOHOL ARE NOT A FETISH", then you tell me "PEOPLE CAN GET TURNED ON BY ANYTHING". Make up your mind, bro.



Umm, you asked "Why do people get turned on by anthropomorphic animals?" So my answer was: "the same reason people get turned on by anything" I even tossed in two examples SM and BDSM. 

imo Drugs and booze is not a fetish. You are assuming that just because someone draws their fursona drunk/high that it must be a fetish. Drugs and alcohol COULD be used as a fetish, if people use it because they like to fuck in a drunk state. However if someone draws their fursona just simply drunk or high, then it wouldn't be a fetish.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> However if someone draws their fursona just simply drunk or high, then it wouldn't be a fetish.


 In the same sense that "clean" vore or inflation or whatever is not a fetish. Um, okay.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> In the same sense that "clean" vore or inflation or whatever is not a fetish. Um, okay.



WTF? Vore and inflation are KNOWN fetishes. How the fuck is being drunk a fetish? I suppose you are going to say that people who get drunk in the local pub every friday night do it because it is a fetish? Are you even on this planet with this topic?

The chances are that these people who have their fursonas drawn drunk/high most likely do it IRL aswell thus wanting their fursonas drawn doing what they themselves like doing, just like I had my sona drawn fixing his and his mate's bicycles.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> WTF? Vore and inflation are KNOWN fetishes. How the fuck is being drunk a fetish? I suppose you are going to say that people who get drunk in the local pub every friday night do it because it is a fetish? Are you even on this planet with this topic?


 I'm asking if it's a *furry* fetish, don't bring local pubs into this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm asking if it's a *furry* fetish, don't bring local pubs into this.



So you are saying that just because some furries have their sonas drawn in a drunk or high state that it makes it a fetish? I don't think so, to me that is like someone who has their sona drawn in a field of flowers is a fetish, etc etc.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So you are saying that just because some furries have their sonas drawn in a drunk or high state that it makes it a fetish? I don't think so, to me that is like someone who has their sona drawn in a field of flowers is a fetish, etc etc.


 "Some furries" is an understatement.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> "Some furries" is an understatement.



I say some because I have barely seen any fursonas or any anthro's drawn drunk or high. None of the artists I watch have drawn such stuff, if they have it has been so rare I have forgotten.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I say some because I have barely seen any fursonas or any anthro's drawn drunk or high. None of the artists I watch have drawn such stuff, if they have it has been so rare I have forgotten.


 I hate to use an overused internet phrase, but lurk moar.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 30, 2010)

it can be. some people do it just to look hardass. some do it just to represent themselves. some others (like myself) are legitimately turned on by drug use.
sooo, it varies, i s'pose.


----------



## Tally (Jul 30, 2010)

Lots of furries do it =/= fetish

Otherwise, posting on these forums = fetish

But hey, people can get turned on by anything. Drugs could be one of them, and for some people, it could be the reason.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hate to use an overused internet phrase, but lurk moar.


 
I lurk plenty thank you. you obviously watch/look at the wrong stuff.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it can be. some people do it just to look hardass. some do it just to represent themselves. some others (like myself) are legitimately turned on by drug use.
> sooo, it varies, i s'pose.


 
I thought people did drugs because it made them feel good, not get sexually aroused.

You actually get hard by doing drugs?  Or thinking about doing them?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You actually get hard by doing drugs?  Or thinking about doing them?



Heard of Viagra? 

I always thought booze and pills were taken orally, not up the ass.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Heard of Viagra?


 
Well, OK.  Let's assume I wasn't talking about Viagra


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, OK.  Let's assume I wasn't talking about Viagra



I have been sat here while I have been eating my dinner trying to think of any way that drugs could be a fetish.....and I just don't see it.


Not unless people like shoving beer bottles up their asses/vagina's.


Oh god no, that just reminded me of 1guy1jar..... >.<


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2010)

I already said it once but since Randy apparently doesn't read every post, yes, I have a fetish for smoking and hard drugs. 
Can't do it personally 'cause military/can't afford cigarette addiction, but the idea and images turn me on. Why I have no clue, but yeah. And it's not really a having sex while high thing, but I can't really explain it better, sorry.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't really like coke.  I just like the way it smells.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I already said it once but since Randy apparently doesn't read every post, yes, I have a fetish for smoking and hard drugs.
> Can't do it personally 'cause military/can't afford cigarette addiction, but the idea and images turn me on. Why I have no clue, but yeah. And it's not really a having sex while high thing, but I can't really explain it better, sorry.



Just because you have a fetish for it, does mean it IS a fetish, nor does it mean it IS a fetish to everyone else.

Also, I wasn't aware we had to read every post.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because you have a fetish for it, does mean it IS a fetish, nor does it mean it IS a fetish to everyone else.


 
Well, it _is_ a fetish for her... and at least one other person here.

That would mean it's a fetish.

Kind of like herpes.  Just because I don't have it that doesn't mean it's not a disease.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because you have a fetish for it, does mean it IS a fetish, nor does it mean it IS a fetish to everyone else.



I don't have a fetish for inflation does that mean inflation is not a fetish?
Your post makes no sense.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I don't have a fetish for inflation does that mean inflation is not a fetish?
> Your post makes no sense.



Just because two people here USE it as a fetish STILL does not mean it IS a fetish. By your definitions ANYTHING is a fetish.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 30, 2010)

Um, let me pretend this is the confession thread for a minute.

Cannabis use turns me on, and ditto with depictions of furries smoking pot. That makes it a fetish for me.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahaha

what, whoa


----------



## miraaj (Jul 30, 2010)

Sex while stoned is amazing.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 30, 2010)

With no connection to furries, youngsters over the world love putting thir experiences on paper.
It would be only from places that have high selling drug and alchohol spots. Like... CALIFORNIA. Tons of mexicans to sell you drugs.
It's not a fetish because it's not a sexual attraction, even though the beet bottle resembles.

The condition must be bad if people draw their fursona wasted and chiggin doobies.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 30, 2010)

Look dumbasses.
If ONE, a SINGLE PERSON, an INDIVIDUAL has a fetish for something that makes it a fetish. As long as someone is sexually attracted to something or whatever, it's a fetish for them and then it's a fetish as a whole. Just because something doesn't have a wide range of people into it doesn't make it less of a fetish.
Sexual attractions can be found in anything if you find the right person who is into it.

Besides, we just had two people in here say, "Yes, drugs and that manner gives me a boner/turns me on."
Drugs/Alcohol is a fetish. Whether it's a furry fetish? I wouldn't assume it really is. It's more of an all around fetish, i'd assume.
There are people who prefer sex while high and intoxicated (which could go along with the whole D&A fetish)

I don't see why this is so hard for some of us to comprehend.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 30, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Look dumbasses.
> If ONE, a SINGLE PERSON, an INDIVIDUAL has a fetish for something that makes it a fetish. As long as someone is sexually attracted to something or whatever, it's a fetish for them and then it's a fetish as a whole. Just because something doesn't have a wide range of people into it doesn't make it less of a fetish.
> Sexual attractions can be found in anything if you find the right person who is into it.
> 
> ...


 There are certain "standards" for a thing to be called fetish.

Two guys being turned on from alchohol is not a fetish by all regulations. If they pushed bottled up their ass, and drugged themselves with catnip, it would'nt be just a fetish.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 30, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There are certain "standards" for a thing to be called fetish.
> 
> Two guys being turned on from alcohol is not a fetish by all regulations. If they pushed bottled up their ass, and drugged themselves with catnip, it wouldn't be just a fetish.


 I'm sure there are more than two people in the world who are attracted to D&A stuff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 30, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> I'm sure there are more than two people in the world who are attracted to D&A stuff.


 
I am sure people do much more things than just that, but it's not as popular as other fetishes that are known worldwide to be sympthoms of AIDs.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I thought people did drugs because it made them feel good, not get sexually aroused.
> 
> You actually get hard by doing drugs?  Or thinking about doing them?


 
both.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 31, 2010)

If we can find 3+ people here who are sexually attracted to drugs and alcohol (myself included), then it's a legitimate fetish. This is a small sample size, and we see statistic significance. I'm betting it follows that elsewhere.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> If we can find 3+ people here who are sexually attracted to drugs and alcohol (myself included), then it's a legitimate fetish. This is a small sample size, and we see statistic significance. I'm betting it follows that elsewhere.


 
count me. one more needed.


----------



## Arturo_Coyote (Jul 31, 2010)

Fetish Rule 34

If it exists, there is a fetish of it.

Doesn't matter if one or a thousand people find something fetishy. As long as one person has a fetish of something, it's a fetish. Period.

Edit

Count me in on the I like drug and alcohol use as a fetish ^^.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2010)

well there we go. three!  it's a legit fetish now.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess the reasoning behind it is that high and drunk people are game for anything. I mean ANNNYYYTHHHIIIIINNGGG...

Or people find that passed out drunks are sexy. Either way, I may be turned on.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 31, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I guess the reasoning behind it is that high and drunk people are game for anything. I mean ANNNYYYTHHHIIIIINNGGG...
> 
> Or people find that passed out drunks are sexy. Either way, I may be turned on.


 
it turns me on how roug it is. like, how aggressive a lifestyle it is to be a druggie. it's so irresponsible, so rebellious, so...raw.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I lurk plenty thank you. you obviously watch/look at the wrong stuff.


HAHAHA, OH WOW.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because you have a fetish for it, does mean it IS a fetish


ROFLMAO WUT. Do you even read your own posts?



RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because two people here USE it as a fetish STILL does not mean it IS a fetish. By your definitions ANYTHING is a fetish.


Uh...


RandyDarkshade said:


> The very same reason *people get turned on by anything.*


BTW, you're implying that FAF is the only furry site on the internet. What about all the furries with drug related pictures on the FA main site, or any other furry sites?

Randy, I think I love you. Your arguments make me laugh like I have never laughed before. Can we go yiff on Skype or something so I can have your babies? <3


----------



## zanza12 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hah, wow, I googled "drug fetish" to try and find others with that share the fetish with me, and the first link is to the FA forums; god I love this fandom.  If I counted right there are actually six individual people here who admitted to having a drug fetish, including myself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 5, 2012)

zanza12 said:


> Hah, wow, I googled "drug fetish" to try and find others with that share the fetish as me, and the first link is to the FA forums; god I love this fandom.  If I counted right there are actually six individual people here who admitted to having a drug fetish, including myself.



You don't have a drug fetish, you have a drug addiction. Calling it a fetish is just a bullshit excuse not to admit to being addicted to it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 5, 2012)

Uhhhm.  How does a drug fetish work exactly?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Uhhhm.  How does a drug fetish work exactly?



It doesn't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2012)

zanza12 said:


> Hah, wow, I googled "drug fetish" to try and find others with that share the fetish with me, and the first link is to the FA forums; god I love this fandom.  If I counted right there are actually six individual people here who admitted to having a drug fetish, including myself.



Wow. Your first post and you're already necroing a thread.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 5, 2012)

Guys, check the dates on threads.

2-year necro. Locked.


----------

